# Missing cat. Angell Park Gardens, Brixton



## Angellic (Nov 13, 2015)

Our cat has gone walkabout. Small tortoiseshell and white (calico) female. Only about 2 years old. Last seen Thursday morning around 8.30am. Will post a picture soon. She is chipped etc.
any information please call

James 07740 708 344

Will add a photo later

many thanks


----------



## Libertad (Nov 13, 2015)

Bumping cos this'll get more views on a Friday lunchtime/afternoon.
I hope you find her safe.


----------



## Angellic (Nov 13, 2015)

Libertad said:


> Bumping cos this'll get more views on a Friday lunchtime/afternoon.
> I hope you find her safe.




Thanks for this.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 13, 2015)

You're welcome. Best of luck.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 16, 2015)

Hope you find your cat mate.


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 16, 2015)

leaflet your neighbours - stick that picture on it, then follow up the leafelts a couple of days later with a personal visit. That's how we found ours. He was going in to some guys house and nicking all the other cats' food.


----------



## Angellic (Nov 17, 2015)

AuntiStella said:


> leaflet your neighbours - stick that picture on it, then follow up the leafelts a couple of days later with a personal visit. That's how we found ours. He was going in to some guys house and nicking all the other cats' food.



Thanks - did the leafleting this morning and some more when i get back tonight.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 13, 2016)

7 months later, almost to the day, she is back home. A chance sighting last Friday, from atop the 345, as it passed Stockwell Gardens Estate led me to her. She'd disappeared by the time I got off the bus. Was searching over the weekend and put up posters today and within 30 minutes I'd had a response and my cat. Now she has to readjust to the house and her sister. Things are a bit frosty at the moment.
I'm astounded!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 13, 2016)

Angellic - pleased to hear that you have got your cat back.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 13, 2016)

This isn't the first Urban can who decided on an extended vacation. Really pleased this ended well for you. Lots of cuddles for the gad-about!


----------



## Angellic (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks so much for all your comments. off to see the vet tomorrow but any suggestions as to how to resettle her? I'll keep her in for a couple of weeks but all advice welcome. She's always wandered but the first time she disappeared. thanks again!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Thanks so much for all your comments. off to see the vet tomorrow but any suggestions as to how to resettle her? I'll keep her in for a couple of weeks but all advice welcome. She's always wandered but the first time she disappeared. thanks again!


 
not sure.

cats protection have quite a few pages on cat care here - not sure if anything's quite right (may be some tips on settling a cat in to a new home that might be vaguely relevant)

and at the risk of stating the bleeding obvious, is she micro-chipped?  (and if so are your details up to date with the central list?   cat rescue places end up with quite a few kitties that are chipped, but the contact details are out of date)


----------



## Libertad (Jun 13, 2016)

Great news Angellic


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 14, 2016)

Glad to hear Kitteh came home x


----------



## Angellic (Jun 14, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure.
> 
> cats protection have quite a few pages on cat care here - not sure if anything's quite right (may be some tips on settling a cat in to a new home that might be vaguely relevant)
> 
> and at the risk of stating the bleeding obvious, is she micro-chipped?  (and if so are your details up to date with the central list?   cat rescue places end up with quite a few kitties that are chipped, but the contact details are out of date)



Thanks for the link. I'll see what the vet says and she is chipped. If only it worked the same way as Find My iphone.


----------

